# Invitation to all with a pure heart !



## Love (Sep 17, 2001)

.
.
.
This is an Invitation to all with a pure heart !


Invitation to all those who gave unconditional Love a home in their hearts !

Invitation to build a "Spirit of Gaia"(Design by James Wharram)with us - ''The Family of the Living Light'',building at the same time a common bond(Community) and allowing our ''Common Inner Guidance'' to guide the direction of our ship and life.


- A Life based in the Light.

- A Life based in living Oneness.

- A life of sharing,of common stewardship of all things given to us to take care of.


Please contact us under

[email protected]


We are not bound to any location,continent nor country,following the Light ,wherever it guides us !



The Family of 
the Living Light

in 

The Living 
Earth Community


----------

